# Measuring fish.



## Matarkin (Mar 17, 2013)

What's the best way to measure your fish on a kayak?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=60617

Or mark your kayak with light etching and marker pen, and save the new super AKFF brag mat for photos on the beach.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I like to put lip grips on the fish (accidently released a few overboard when measuring before I started doing this) then use a folding ruler to measure - I have the orange Alvey one. They do a yellow one to 40cm, which is ok for most fish, or the orange folding one to 80cm which is needed on the off chance of an SA kingfish (60cm legal) or Mulloway (75cm legal or 46cm if caught in the coorong) or 60cm+ snaps (only 2 allowed to be kept)- or 40cm+ fish you want to measure and photograph before release


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

When measuring prefer a dressmakers fabric tape measure, which will easily fit in a pocket when not on use, at supermarkets a pair of them in a packet about $2. Being flexible it can used to measure in lap, net, or anywhere else.



kayakone said:


> Or mark your kayak with light etching and marker pen,


No etching needed for a permanent marker pen Trev, these marks were put on a paddle about 6 years ago and still OK after being dipped in the water thousands of times, to remove them at anytime just wash with acetone and all marks are gone


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Fish bandits come with a ruler sticker on. :twisted: 8)


----------



## Matarkin (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas guys!
Solatree, I was looking at a yellow 80cm folding ruler yesterday for $12.95.
Does it get in the way. I didn't want to pack myself down with too much stuff when I go out.


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Gday guys,
I made myself a stakeout pole from a BCF boathook. Ditch the hook and replaced with a machined up pointy end. On the actual pole I have stuck a 1m NSW fisheries sticker. Works great. Also having a Hobie Outback the stakeout pole just clips onto the side of the Yak in the same fashion as your paddle. Works for me. Cheers.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Matarkin said:


> Thanks for the ideas guys!
> Solatree, I was looking at a yellow 80cm folding ruler yesterday for $12.95.
> Does it get in the way. I didn't want to pack myself down with too much stuff when I go out.


Mines not an issue in either of the two kayaks I fish from, but I guess it depends upon your set up. I keep mine in my "tackle bucket" behind the seat - see the photo.







I also have one of the fabric tape measures that Dodge mentioned - this sits in my life jacket pocket as a spare measure - a good option if you don't have space but I think a harder to use to photo fish against in the kayak for catch and release.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Another option is to put a scale on your rod. It's good for a quick legality check and I find it convenient as the rod is already out when you land the fish.


----------



## Matarkin (Mar 17, 2013)

These are really awesome ideas..... And very nice pics!


----------



## Matarkin (Mar 17, 2013)

By the way Bob..... I love your idea! It makes sense!


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

solatree said:


> I like to *put lip grips on the fish *(accidently released a few overboard when measuring before I started doing this) then *use a folding ruler to measure* - I have the orange Alvey one.


Agree with solatree

The only other thing i do is to have the ruler secured by a short thin piece of venetian blind cord to my tackle bag, which is behind me (much the same as solatree's photo). The fish grip are in its mouth and these are attached to the black cord and to the yak. Good luck with your captures which very way you go though.

If you click on the photo it will enlarge and you can better see the lip grips.










Steve


----------



## Macca (Nov 25, 2005)

Have attached a link to an article about the stickers issued by NSW Fisheries being inaccurate. Just wondering if this is still the case, as this story is from 2010?

http://www.fishingworld.com.au/news/sti ... os-unstuck

Cheers

Macca


----------



## Matarkin (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Macca.

I'll keep that in mind. I should probably tell my father in-law, as I know we use the sticker that's stuck on his tinny!
Pretty harsh, as the laws are out to catch people who are doing the wrong thing, not people trying to do the right thing.

Regards,

Matt.


----------

